# Show Me Your Snow Pictures!!



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

We have had a LOT of snow. It makes for taking some good pictures of your dogs! I was wondering if anyone would like to share their doggy snow pictures? 
I'll start! 

Little dog with short hair!! 


One of my favorite pictures of Chance:


Shy loves to run in the fluffy stuff! 


Took this one of Shy just a few days ago  


He'll sit down in it no problem! LOL


Snow happens.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are a couple of Pepper


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are a few of my fav


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

This is Juicy and Sassy's first snow....we only stayed out briefly. Juicy LOVED it and was hopping all over and playing, but Sassy did not enjoy it at all and was all too ready to go in and get warm!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

You all have some GORGEOUS pups!! Thank you for sharing! Love the pictures!!


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

These are old (we didn't really get snow here, not enough to stick around, anyway!) and from when I lived in New York:




























I also have this funny pair of photos...a before and after:


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Diego isn't a fan of the snow at all.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

We have a snow day today! Here is what Shippo is up to. =)


































Eevee photobombing. =P


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

This is my mom's little Boston Terrier/Min Pin/Shih-Tzu, Stormy:









Boss:

















Jacoby:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Derping... because he's always derping lol


----------

